
Installing Apple CarPlay and Taking It for a Spin - prostoalex
http://www.consumerreports.org/cro/news/2014/10/installing-apple-carplay-on-pioneer-stereo-and-taking-it-for-spin/index.htm
======
hsshah
With all the core functions being driven from the iphone, how can pioneer
justify such high price (~$1000) for essentially a screen and bunch of
adapters to the car's systems. ?

~~~
ssharp
CarPlay is one feature of the Pioneer receivers. The units are still fully
functional navigation / stereo systems even without an iPhone.

~~~
hsshah
Agree. But its seems those features will not be used as much. This highlights
a market opportunity for a simple CarPlay-only client that is significantly
cheaper.

~~~
tr4656
Probably, but since it is the one of the first to market, if not the first,
it's not unusual for it to cost more than what is really reasonable for most
people.

------
wf
Whoah, I had no idea that CarPlay was software. Does that mean it can be
loaded onto any after market system with the right specs? How would they deal
with the different hardware targets if that's the case?

Edit: On second thought, it looks like they're partnering with manufacturers
so is Apple also providing their own version of the HW as well?

~~~
RandomMaker
Right now there's 2 options.

Either the manufacturers load it onto the car when its built or you can buy
the standalone system itself. Apple has partnered with car manufacturers like
Honda, Ford and Kia and select models will likely come with it.

Pioneer recently came out with their own standalone system with CarPlay which
you could install yourself.

It would be interesting to see if they give you the options of choosing what
system you want when you initially purchase your car. CarPlay vs AndroidAuto
vs Other ones.

~~~
fernly
For Ford that would be a very smart move, as the current Ford dash UI's are
usually trashed for bad design in every review. I don't see Ford mentioned but
its logo is among those shown at the bottom of the carplay page
([https://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/](https://www.apple.com/ios/carplay/)).

------
Corrado
The slow speed of the display would be very distracting, I think. If you watch
the video closely, you can see that he pauses for 500ms whenever he touches an
on-screen button. This seems like it would be annoying in the long run.

~~~
lunixbochs
This is hopefully a manufacturer specific problem.

~~~
joezydeco
Might not be. If there's a whole round-trip from touchscreen to comm link to
iphone back to comm back to screen (including anything that needs to be
drawn), that's not out of the question.

------
drewvolpe
I'm very excited very this. Car makers are terrible at doing software and it
seems to be getting worse as touch screens become the norm.

